# i found the problem of all the damn smoke!!! pics are up... let me no what u think



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

dont buy cars from idiotic ppl from beverly hills!!


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

that seafoam stuff is great. i also used paint thinner.. but first tape off the injector senor/ opponents then cover up the hole where the spark plugs go into... put a few rags in that little oval / skinnny cicrle thing i scarpped it alot. for some of u that dont what.. those are the valve covers. the car was smoking like krazy. not anymore... i started at 1... ended at 9 ish but i had 2 people cleaning the parts while i cleaned the motor. i didnt put anything on the block it self .. only on the detachable parts


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

damn thats crazy. thank god i have warranty for my car.


----------



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

why whats wrong about people in beverly hills?


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

momo1978mohi said:


> why whats wrong about people in beverly hills?


They can't afford to change their oil? :dunno:


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

no offence but some are too lazy to take it in. this guy just kept adding oil when ever it was low. when a bmw tech looked at it he said he thinks the last time it had a tune up was over 60,000 miles ago. car had 116,000 now.. iit wasnt smoking when i got it .. then i left and a few days later it started smokeing .. so i took it in and thats what the tech told me..


----------



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

not at all man , I thought these mother ****az that live out there have money up to the ass to fix thier cars but obviously they cheap as hell , not only that they can fix at the dealer but there is a lot of independent BMW shops there.


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

i no i used to live in huntington beach ... but i dk why you would just keep adding oil. it was a laywers car ...u think they would be smart enough to at least have it looked at when the check engine lgiht came on.


----------



## nidyanazo (Nov 30, 2007)

And one would think you would be smart enough to tune up the car when you first bought it, and stay on top of it's maintenance...


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

why would i tune it up before i bouhgt it genius. the guy said he had the tune up done. he said spark plugs wires brakes all fuilds .. then i get it to oregon wehre i live now and i find out that it has a ll this bs done to it... if ppl dont rip ppl off i wouldnt have to worry about that now would i?//.. its people like u that probably do this kinda bull


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

where they lie to ppl and show recpiets of other cars. just to sell it and then they move or they sold it to u from there old address


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

In Latin, there is a phrase which has carried over into modern-day English: 'Caveat emptor'.
Translated as: Let the buyer beware.

jake


----------



## nidyanazo (Nov 30, 2007)

HAHA are you F****** serious? What kind of idiot buys a used car and doesn't do a tune up right away and get it on a scheduled maintenance plan? 

if simple things are too much for you maybe you should stick to the bus noob.:thumbdwn:



"why would i tune it up before i bouhgt it genius."

Can you not read either?
Good god damn noob, what's wrong with you?


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

ok obviously u have a problem reading lol.. does it not say up there "showed receipts for other cars" that obviously means theres some kind of proff. and where does it say i dont have it on a maintance progarm smart guy. he told me "ya i just had it tuned up at my friends shop, heres some of the receipt. i have to keep for taxes, and you wont need anything done for a couple of thousand miles. i just had the oil changed, brakes, spark plugs, filters. and a few other things" i might be a noob. but so what. how did u learn?. i didnt make a mistake . i was just lied to by an idiotic moron like someone i shall not mention so i dont get warned ( i made the font on this bigger so you can see)


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

crewdog843 said:


> In Latin, there is a phrase which has carried over into modern-day English: 'Caveat emptor'.
> Translated as: Let the buyer beware.
> 
> jake


 thank you.


----------

